# New plug and play/expandable fan system



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

I have been working on a new fan system for vivarium's for the past year. I am very curious to see what everyone thinks of it. 
I came up with an expandable plug and play system. The fans are very quiet. less than 30 decibels. 
The reason it has taken me a year is because 1: I started the patent process on this and 2: I wanted to see how well these fans held up in the high humidity environment of a vivarium. I have had them installed into my vivariums for a year and they are still going strong. 
They are held in using magnets so they can be moved any time you like.













As you can see there are three different sizes.
You can plug in up to four fans using only one power supply.













The small and the medium fans are between 220-235 CFM The small fan is perfect for smaller vivs like 12x12. The medium fan has a larger opening allowing for wider distribution of air. Great for 18x18 and 24x24 vivs. The larger fan has a CFM of around 280 and is perfect for larger enclosures













Since each fan has a 3 ft long cord and the expansion pigtail spread for about a foot you could have up to a 7 foot span from the first fan to the last.































These fan mounts are on an angle as so the air can flow toward where it needs to be. Also the vents are angled outward for larger distribution of the air. Please let me know what you think


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

I dig them and would be interested in utilizing one as an exhaust fan and another for circulation. My system is a converted AIO so exhaust will be mandatory and these have a nice low profile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

How much and when can you ship 6 of them ?


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

If I get enough interest in them I will be ready to post them for sale by next week. Still working on a price. Trying to keep the price reasonable. We are making the mounts on our 3D printer. Depending on the amount of interest I may have to buy more printers. But will definitely have several ready for sale next week.


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

would definitely be interested in these. Best design I've seen yet.


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

You can put me down for a single small or medium especially if they are quite. Will utilize as exhaust twice daily as stated above


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopherrobin (May 8, 2016)

Looks like what I need, totaly interested.


----------



## skijumpersc (Mar 3, 2016)

interested in one depending on price


----------



## PoisonArrow (Apr 8, 2016)

Awesome design, interested in 1 small and 1 medium, just gotta pull the trigger and let us know what cost would be, thanks.


----------



## StereoGuy (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm definitely interested. I'm looking for something to try and keep my glass from fogging. Prices and time frame?


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci (Nov 17, 2014)

Interested in a medium as well!


----------



## skijumpersc (Mar 3, 2016)

What does that controller in the photo do?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Seems good. My recommendation would be apply some frog proof mesh or thin black foam like in this thread...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...c-filter-foam-fans-vents-ff-lids-etc-etc.html

I don't use fans that often, but the few I've bought have mostly been the AC infinity brand, which come in dual fan setups and have a speed controler, but they aren't as linkable as yours, and of course need to be frog proofed if going in the viv.

So if you added their speed control functionality, your linkability, and pre frog proofed em for us, and kept the price point similar to the AC infinity 80mm fan with speed control, or their dual fan kits, then I consider switching over to yours.

How was the patent process???...I'm sitting on basically an entire line of vivarium FX, and other viv related products... But I haven't posted them because I'm not quite ready to just give away several things that no one has really done in a viv yet, and some of the stuff can cross over to the aquarium market. Right now I doubt I have the capital to go through the patent process. Also while I'd like credit for the invention, and some money from them: I'm not interested in starting a company to make and sell them. I'd rather just license or sell the rights to someone else for a flat fee, and maybe a few points so that If the product is extremely successful I don't get completely left in the cold when it comes to royalties or a % of the profit.


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

The meter in the photo is the CFM meter. I was just trying to show the actual reading of the fan.


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

Its funny that you say that. We are working on a speed control attachment. The problem we are running into at this point is that we are just a very small start up business and it is hard to find suppliers who are willing to work with us.

As far as the patent process goes, to my surprise it is not as complicated or as expensive as people think. First if you go to the patent office website and do a little surfing you will find a help line that people actually answer when you call. They are very very helpful. Then most people like us actually are considered a micro entity (If you only file 4 or less patents a year and your company makes less than 200K a year then you are a micro entity) That being said by being a micro entity the fees are considerably less. We are only about $400 into in so far, then if the patent is approved then there will be minimal maintenance fees and other small fees but that is only if approved.


----------



## StereoGuy (Jan 10, 2014)

any idea on when these could be available?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Pantent "pending" not a huge drain to funds, full on patent is another story all together and regardless of business revenue it is not only time costly but very time consuming.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

TheCoop said:


> Pantent "pending" not a huge drain to funds, full on patent is another story all together and regardless of business revenue it is not only time costly but very time consuming.


Ya "patent pending" isn't to expensive, but I think it starts the clock ticking and you have like a year to get the patent work done... I don't remember, or perhaps never knew 

What I wonder is how safe is it to try and pimp your product to another company with just patent pending status???

I have several inventions that I'd like to show exo-terra, zoomed or other companies, but at least hagen, the parent company of many pet related brands basically told me I had to have a patent before we could talk business.

I'd like to get these ideas out into the world, but a couple are good enough that I feel like I might be cheating myself just letting them go for free, and I don't wanna start a company to make and sell them... I just wanna sell the patent or license it, and if possible maybe get some royalties or something if the product takes off.

Plus as I'd probably have to end up getting parts made in China and either through corporate espionage, or however else it happens clones of my doohickey would probably start showing up everywhere... Nothing personal China, I love you... but I don't trust you 

Then again, maybe I'm just being overly dramatic and completely misinformed/uninformed


----------



## Jeri (Jan 3, 2016)

Are these available yet?


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

I will be putting them in the classifieds this weekend. Working on the add right now.


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

They are listed for sale in the plants and supplies classifieds.


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

These fans are listed for sale in the Marketplace/plants and supplies classified section.
We are working on an optional variable speed switch that can be added into each individual fan line.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok since you posted here I can make some comments without breaking the marketplace guidelines. PLA isn't all that waterproof and it's even known to be somewhat biodegradeable. It's also known to warp and get soft under heat. 
With that being said during my research I'll have to pass until you use a better material such as ABS.

Also these stickers you say you use to hide the magnets and the bottom of the fan I would worry about them coming off being with such high humidity.
My last concern would be the noise, those types of fans tend to make a lot of noise. 

I think it's a great idea and you did a great job with them but there is some concerns. A video would be cool to show them in operation with no background noise. The fans I use now you can't even hear them they are pretty much silent.


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

I understand your concern. We had the same concerns. This is why we tested them for a year. The plastic and fan have held up perfectly. 
As far as the stickers, we use 6 year exterior grade vinyl. This is the same material that stickers for car windows are made of so it doesn't matter about the humidity. They should hold up in vivarium conditions. 
I will see what I can do about a video for the noise. but I assure you they are no louder than a cats purr. We worried about added noise from vibration once installed. Didn't notice any in our vivaiums but the vinyl stickers will also help cushion any added vibration.
Since these are a first run I am sure there will be bugs that need to be worked out even though we tried to think of all possible scenarios. As we learn of problems we will make the necessary changes.
While I am giving more details The magnets are strong enough to hold up through 1/4 glass. Haven't tested them on anything thicker than that.


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry I forgot to add that in our research on PLA and ABS we have learned that ABS is made from petroleum and has toxic chemicals in it and is not recommended for use with food or pets. Where PLA is made from corn and is considered safer than PLA. PLA is what water bottles are made of. Granted the PLA used in 3d printing is different than the PLA in water bottles and there has not been enough research on how safe it is, it is still safer than ABS.
I hope this helps.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Seems good. My recommendation would be apply some frog proof mesh or thin black foam like in this thread...
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...c-filter-foam-fans-vents-ff-lids-etc-etc.html


I use that stuff as my substrate barrier. Water flows well and I don't loose microfauna. Weed block never drained well for me and window screen lets microfauna fall into the water.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cool cool. Looking forward to the video. 

So what type of connector did these fans originally have? I might be interested in trying one if it has the stock connector and it's a 3 pin fan style connector. 
That way I can just plug it into my 4 fan speed controller and not have to worry about another power supply and such. Running out of outlets and I don't have space for that big plug anyway besides like I said I already have the 4 speed fan connector and this one will be on that system and I wanna be able to control the speed. 


So I'm not exactly what unit of measurement CFM is but can you let is know the dimensions in inches?


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

I know I am a junior member and I have never sold anything on here. However I have been selling things on eBay for many years. I haven't had time to sell much in the past few years but I have an excellent feedback if you want to check out my ratings. My eBay user name is keiser586. I currently only have these listed here on DB.


----------



## Jay2 (May 19, 2016)

Just received my fans. They work great! Everything was neatly packed/shipped, thanks!

My questions is, are the fans safe to leave in the vivarium for an extended time? Esp w/ the humidity, are there any components that can/will rust?


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting that you like it. I have sold so many. Some to repeat customers. Most have told me they love them. But no one is posting that they like them.
As far as humidity goes we have had ours running in our viv for over a year now and it is still going strong. Most of the components in the fan are plastic. However there is a circuit board on them. So I would presume that parts could rust over time that is why we designed it so that the fan itself could easily be unscrewed and a new fan put in. We also put a vinyl sticker on the back to help keep moisture out.


----------



## jason9718 (Aug 30, 2016)

jnfr4mom said:


> Thanks for posting that you like it. I have sold so many. Some to repeat customers. Most have told me they love them. But no one is posting that they like them.
> As far as humidity goes we have had ours running in our viv for over a year now and it is still going strong. Most of the components in the fan are plastic. However there is a circuit board on them. So I would presume that parts could rust over time that is why we designed it so that the fan itself could easily be unscrewed and a new fan put in. We also put a vinyl sticker on the back to help keep moisture out.


I am a junior member and just built my first vavarium. The frogs have only been with us for a couple of weeks. I am interested in getting a fan set up but can't view the classifieds yet. At least that's the way I understand how this site works. I have gone to this site several times for help on my first build. I am looking at somehow contacting you to order some fans but not sure on the size yet or how to contact. Any way to some how get in touch?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

I just received the medium version and it works great! Very quiet and keeps the glass clear.


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has purchased our fan kits. We have made more so there are plenty more available. Just look for the post in the classifieds.


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

I looked for the post but can't find it! I am very interested! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

In the top middle of the page is a search tab. click on that and the search threads by putting in plug and play. It should pop right up. Thanks for your interest


----------



## PVTLLC (Oct 10, 2016)

Just purchased the large fan (3 fan kit). Excited to get them and will post a review once they are installed and running. This will be going on a 4' wide X 3' tall X 24" front to back tank.

Thanks Mark.


----------



## PVTLLC (Oct 10, 2016)

Recently I had the pleasure of talking to Mark about these fans. He was very helpful with my questions etc. so I placed my order...

I purchased the large fans in the 3 fan kit. Got them today (shipped them right out to me) and I love them. It literally took me IF 7 mins to put them in the tank, route the wires to my timer and plug them in after moving them a couple times to different locations. They do not overtake the tank, my Mistking system sticks out way more then the fans. Super easy to move around because of the magnets. I have a 1/4" piece of plexi at the top of the tank and the magnets have 0 issues holding them in place. They don't feel like they will fall either if any frogs happen to get to em.

Overall, I am very satisfied with my purchase. If your on the fence about purchasing them I hope my review will help you make the decision. They are without a doubt worth the price.

Here are a few pics of them installed, please bare with the tank as she is a work in progress still.

The tank is 4' wide X 3' tall X 2' front to back to give you an idea of the fans.

Thanks Mark!


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

We now have a website tropicalbreeze.mysimplestore.com


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice site...
Hope to get back intoo building soon.
Best of Luck to you.

Forgot to ask..What kind of control would be best for a timer system to use?


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for checking out our website. We plug ours into the same timer as our lights.


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

This message is for any member that has purchased fans from us. 
Thanks to everyone who has purchased fans. We sincerely hope you are enjoying them as much as we think you will.
Could you please do us a favor and click on the link to our store and in the product section please leave a review.
Also while you are at it can you post a comment on this thread about your experience with the fans.
DO NOT post it in my classified add as DB rules strictly prohibit comments in the classifieds (Questions, answers and updates only)They WILL delete it.

Thank you again to all of my customers.


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has tried out our fans. Sales are doing well and please keep spreading the word to everyone. Also remember to check out our website. tropical breeze air cirrculation fan systems


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

I wanted to share my recent experience. I purchased a fan on a Friday had it in hand by Wednesday. Fast shipping and communication.

I quickly realized that the fan was too small for my enclosure. The communication was flawless and customer support fantastic. They went above and beyond to take care of me and get me the next size up. Top notch service.

Now for the product. These fans are really cool. Low profile, super quiet and just the right amount of breeze to keep things stirring but not dry out plants etc. 

Very impressed with the product and most of all the service. Support these folks!! 

Here is a picture of my tank, it's a corner so the glass is 38" across the front. The large fan clears about 75% of this area. I have it centered in the tank maybe 8" or so from the front.










Again, great service and great product! Thanks Tropical Breeze!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jnfr4mom (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for the reply. I am glad you like the fan.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

What size did you end up getting? Does it keep that glass clear? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

I got the large and it keeps about 75% or so clear... a little less at times... it's about right though..

I think two would keep it nearly 100% clear but I think it would be too much air movement as well... I can open the top for a couple mins and it clears 100% with the fan going... 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Do_Gon (Aug 18, 2018)

Glad I found this thread. These are just what I was looking for!


----------



## Kinstrome (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm interested in trying these. I know the OP probably isn't reading this thread anymore, but what would y'all recommend for a very large enclosure like this:



It already gets a little bit of passive ventilation, but if I change the lights that may no longer be the case.

The interior dimensions, minus substrate, are something like 5' * 4* * 2*, or 40 cubic feet.

*EDIT*: I do recognize that this is an unusually large terrarium and that air circulation is not usually calculated for such an expansive interior. Nevertheless, if anyone has the time, I would certainly appreciate it!


----------



## Do_Gon (Aug 18, 2018)

Kinstrome said:


> I'm interested in trying these. I know the OP probably isn't reading this thread anymore, but what would y'all recommend for a very large enclosure like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been a couple years since anyone posted in this thread before I revived it. I'd recommend checking out their website and contacting them through there with any questions. (in case no one else responds here, I mean) tropicalbreeze.mysimplestore.com


----------



## Kinstrome (Oct 6, 2017)

Yeah, I knew about the site. I looked around for a little while.

I tried calling the number, but nobody has responded for two days. I probably don't need fans for what I am doing, anyway; moss seems to be growing fine.


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, I ordered a fan 12 days ago- it accepted my paypal, but no shipping notification and no reply to email...


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

DanConnor said:


> Well, I ordered a fan 12 days ago- it accepted my paypal, but no shipping notification and no reply to email...


When you feel you transaction is completed, I encourage you to leave feedback on the following thread:
Dendroboard


----------

